# Has anyone had experience using this??



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Gundry MD







www2.energizedover45.com





"Gundry MD 'Energy Renew'"


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Scam. Look up the ingredients.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I would not buy any product that's hyped on a one-page website. Anything claiming weight loss, memory improvement, ED drugs, and the like are scams.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yep you two are confirming what I was thinking. Thank you


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> Yep you two are confirming what I was thinking. Thank you


I wouldn't call Dr. Gundry a scam artist, but he does sell terribly overpriced vitamins and supplements.

Energy Renew has a 4 out of 5 rating on Amazon.

What I have found is poor energy is often caused by something in your diet. In other words, it is sometimes the case you need to eliminate something rather than add something.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Reviews on Amazon are not worth a bucket of spit. Total of 147 reviews with 50% giving 5 stars. Less than 10 have 5 stars and the silly site runs you in circles. It also says global reviews, they ain't on Amazon.

I was looking to buy something for my dog and that product showed thousands of 5 Stars, most were not for the product I was looking at. They appeared to be for a travel package.


----------

